# How's your weather?



## Woodi (Dec 14, 2010)

We Canadians LOVE to talk about weather, and it varies from province to province, so it's a neat topic for forums.

It's cold and snowing now, I just went out to feed the birds, and 3 deer followed me around, licking up what they could. I put some piles out for them too, but they are hungry (and sometimes a bit greedy).

View from our front door this morn:







and by the driveway, 2 deer eating birdseed I left on a fence post for them. Three were following me around while I filled the feeders.






another deer along the driveway, hiding behind a tree (bet you can't see her! lol)


----------



## krissy (Dec 14, 2010)

my weather is cold but no snow. i love the pics of the deer!


----------



## cwarren (Dec 14, 2010)

its chilly here in south Texas.. 48* this morning.. no snow. we have has 4 hard frosts that we did not have last year.


----------



## Genny (Dec 14, 2010)

It's -8 here in in WI right now.  We got 2 feet of snow on Saturday in a really fun blizzard.  We had snow over 4 feet tall snow drifts in our driveway Sunday morning that were a pain to shovel.  When we woke up Sunday morning we had to climb out our window (which the snow came all way to our windows) and go shovel in front of our doors because there was about 3 feet of snow in front of them.  
We're still shoveling our driveway because the wind keeps blowing it back in.

Here's a pic of one of the snowdrifts that "captured" my minivan.

I like snow, but not blizzards LOL


----------



## Genny (Dec 14, 2010)

Oops, the pic didn't show up.  Oh well LOL
It was a lot of snow.


----------



## lavenderlori (Dec 14, 2010)

It's raining today in San Francisco.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 14, 2010)

It's cold (ranging from 5 degrees to 20 degrees) and we've gotten about 4" of snow. Not much for this time of year but I'm glad. The older I get the less I like the cold and snow.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 14, 2010)

We got a lot of fluffy snow yesterday and today and the temp was -9 with a windchill of -17.
We are hoping it stays for a white Christmas!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 14, 2010)

I love the way snow looks, but I would freeze. It was 90 degrees out today. A little high for this time of the year, but only by about 10 degrees.


----------



## rubyslippers (Dec 14, 2010)

Just checked my thermometer and it's a very chilly 12° in this part of Ohio.  We've got about 3 inches of snow on the ground, leftover from Sunday's snowfall.  Brrrrrrr.     I really despise winter. :cry:


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 14, 2010)

SUNNY , sunny and more sunny here....is hot as too ( about 29 dg and lots of humidity ) ....but I wouldnt have it any other way .....love summer ( ps .....Ive never seen snow so im probably biased )


----------



## MrsFusion (Dec 14, 2010)

It's 15 degrees where I live(in Iowa).  They had a blizzard the day after we left. But, I'm on Vaca in Florida right now.  But, it's COLD down here too!!!  
We are cutting our trip short and going to try again in May!


----------



## Deda (Dec 14, 2010)

Its cold here in Virginia, around 20.  I whine and complain about the bitter cold, but truth be told, I love living here and enjoying all the seasons.  I grew up in Sourh Florida and never ever saw snow.


----------



## agriffin (Dec 15, 2010)

It's 55 right now.  Supposed to get up to 79!   :shock:   What the heck?!?!  Lol.  Texas.


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 15, 2010)

Woodi, you're going to perpetuate the notion that we all live in igloos!!  

Awesome pics! I just love knowing we can still live close to nature!


----------



## Tabitha (Dec 15, 2010)

It's so cold in Texas I had to put socks on   .


----------



## Woodi (Dec 16, 2010)

Fun to hear from all the different scenarios!

Hello fellow Canadian, Catmehndi! and sorry about perpetuating the Canadian igloo-dwellers myth,  hehe. I'd show a pic of my house, but it would look like just a large blob under snow, {cackle}


----------



## Sibi (Dec 16, 2010)

We got our first snow of the year here in Northern Virginia and the surrounding Washington DC area, including Maryland.  About 2-3 inches, but enough to slow traffic to a crawl.  It sure is pretty but is the pitts when you're stuck in it for hours!


----------



## heyjude (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice pics, Woodi!

In the low thirties for today's high in Massachusetts. We might be getting our first snow on Sunday.


----------



## tisci (Dec 16, 2010)

It's currently 25 where I am in MA right now. We have gotten a few days that had snow flurries but nothing has stuck yet. I'm kind of hoping the weather forecasters are wrong. Supposed to snow Sun-Tue.


----------



## cmd439 (Dec 18, 2010)

agriffin said:
			
		

> It's 55 right now.  Supposed to get up to 79!   :shock:   What the heck?!?!  Lol.  Texas.



Same here, been reaching mid 70's


----------



## djk17 (Dec 18, 2010)

it's lightly snowing right now--feels like being in a snow globe.  Very festive! it's about -7 C.

I find it colder in Vienna than Vancouver! so I guess I am not a very good Canadian 8) 
(but I did live through a few Saskatchewan winters, for my sins.)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Dec 18, 2010)

I currently live in the dryest state in Australia ... and at this time of the year it's hot and dry.  Day temps are now heading to the 40's ... but at the moment it's still in the high 20's to mid 30's.

I was born in New Zeland and lived there till the end of 1994, so I'm used to snow and much cooler temps.  Love the mountains, lakes and rivers in New Zealand ... so clear, so fresh and beautiful.

I've also lived in Fiji ... where the weather was 30 degrees, 24 hours a day, seven days a week.  I lived on the west coast, so very little humidity ... I loved it!


----------



## Traceyann (Dec 19, 2010)

It's raining here today, which in one way is good , I have collected heaps of rainwater for my soaps but it's also turned really cold ( was hot and humid yesterday) . The weatherman says it will be sunny again tomorrow but I'm not looking forward to the 31 degrees the he has promised as the humidity will b a killer......


----------



## Relle (Dec 22, 2010)

Its sunny, blue sky and little windy in Sydney today and 25C. Think they forecast it to have some rain on Christmas Day. Nice to have some sun for a change instead of all the rain.

Relle.


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 22, 2010)

It started raining yesterday and it has been off and on today. The problem where I live is that the area is below sea level. Even though it's mostly sand, the water has nowhere to go. Some of the streets are still closed tonight as they flooded.


----------



## Deda (Dec 22, 2010)

The forecast for Washington DC & Virginia is SNOW on Christmas!
I'm so excited, a White Christmas is perfection!


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 22, 2010)

Warm and humid here too.
I would love a white christmas....one year!


----------



## krissy (Dec 24, 2010)

Delta just canceled 500 flights out of Atlanta because the weather is supposed to get really bad this weekend...


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 24, 2010)

It's sunny today, but the ground is still saturated with water from the recent rain.


----------



## calico21 (Dec 24, 2010)

Soapbuddy: I hope you are all well out there, we lived in S.D. the last time you all had this much rain. Miss the year round good weather when I'm looking out at upwards of 3 inches of snow and not looking at stopping completely til Sunday. I AM SO GOING TO MOVE BACK THERE!


----------



## soapbuddy (Dec 24, 2010)

calico21 said:
			
		

> Soapbuddy: I hope you are all well out there, we lived in S.D. the last time you all had this much rain. Miss the year round good weather when I'm looking out at upwards of 3 inches of snow and not looking at stopping completely til Sunday. I AM SO GOING TO MOVE BACK THERE!


The sun came out today after all that rain. I wish the back yard wasn't a sinking mud hole. I'd rather have mud than snow though.


----------



## Lolly (Jan 9, 2011)

I lived in Canada 5 yrs ago and loved it! Love the weather! It is actually snowing where I live now in East Texas today,hopefully it will continue for a few days.


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 9, 2011)

It's in the 60's today and windy.


----------



## pixybratt (Jan 10, 2011)

The sun came out up here for a minute lol
which was sad the night before was pretty warm.


----------



## Woodi (Jan 27, 2011)

Well it's Jan. 27th now and snowier than before.....cold but not so cold as the -20's we had. Still no sign of sun, so I'm increasing my dosage of Vitamin D to 4000 IU's per day. 

and I woke up with sniffles this morning.....used up half a box of tissues already, sob....but found half a bottle of Oil of Oregano from my last cold, so that's feeling like an upper. 

Need to go to town though, for some soapmaking oils I ordered, more Tylenol for Colds, and some chicken soup ingredients.

Blech! Only 10 more weeks of winter and I'm falling.....


----------



## Sibi (Jan 28, 2011)

DC and the surrounding metropolitan area, including Northern Virginia, where I live, got it's first significant snowfall of the winter yesterday.  Unfortunately, most of the snowfall occurred during rush hour causing bottlenecks and traffic jams where poor working folks were stuck in traffic for 5-12 hours!!! Can you imagine?????  Some people just had to abandon their cars and walk home, that's how bad it was out there.  We just weren't prepared at all!

I was lucky...I was at home in my jammies all day


----------

